# Oh, that's what a matt is



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

With their coat cut short, I've not been sure if what I was combing/brushing out was a matt. That is until this morning. Last night on the way home from our activities, I noticed that Lexi had a huge knot behind her ear. I was so tired I promptly forgot about it but then went to brush it out this morning. Holy moly was that a tangled mess. Well, next on my shopping list will be detangler.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to our world! Ruby has started with a couple of matts on her "arm/leg Pitts" x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have to brush Molly's ears every day cause that and her armpits are the place she gets mats. She doesn't get them on the rest of her body luckily She gets them in her armpits because of her harness I think


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I felt so bad as it was right on her ear. Had to hold her to get it out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady gets BAD ones behind her ears, even when her hair is long, I try and keep that hair short


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oops - just found one behind each of Ruby's ears - grooming night tonight! 
I only had her cut about 3 weeks ago. But she's desperate to be cut again to be honest, I'm not got one booked until 8th jan


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I remember the first clump of matted hair I ever found was behind Dudley's ear, right on the edge, I just cut it all out very carefully, funnily he doesn't seem to get them so badly there now, or maybe I am just more careful to check there.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I. Isn't have to take the scissors to ruby myself


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I. Isn't have to take the scissors to ruby myself


It may have been more humane had I dine that rather than try to comb it out.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I still have the joys of this to look forward to, ours still have their puppy coats, and I've been hoping and praying they won't be 'matters' although I'm under no illusions, I think they ALL get them, just on a different scale.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I still have the joys of this to look forward to, ours still have their puppy coats, and I've been hoping and praying they won't be 'matters' although I'm under no illusions, I think they ALL get them, just on a different scale.


It seems like they still have puppy coat but as I've kept them fairly short, they may just have really soft adult coat (here's hoping). But that tangled mess was a huge knot. I know it's because of the two wrestling they will grab at their hairs something and twist around. But it was huge.


----------

